# briggs and stratton push rod and head torque



## artman40

I had to replace the head gasket on my briggs and stratton 14.5 hp riding mower engine. I accidently mixed up the exhaust and intake valve push rods. The Briggs parts manual only shows one illustration - the intake valve. But I cannot tell the difference from this. Anyone know how to tell?
One rod is lighter and the ends are shaped like a dome. The other is heavier and the ends are shaped like a full ball.

Secondly, do you know where I can find the torque specs and tightening sequence for the head bolts?

The engine is model 287707, type 0224.


----------



## artman40

After searching on the internet for a long time, I was able to find my answer. 
Steel rod is the exhaust valve rod, Aluminum is the Intake. Torgue on head bolts is 185 in/lbs (or 15.5 ft/lbs)


----------



## gofiat81

artman40 said:


> After searching on the internet for a long time, I was able to find my answer.
> Steel rod is the exhaust valve rod, Aluminum is the Intake. Torgue on head bolts is 185 in/lbs (or 15.5 ft/lbs)


----------



## gofiat81

Took the head off of my 14.5HP Briggs and Stratton. Now I can not tell were to put the push rods back in. Can not tell which hole is exhaust or intake.


----------



## artman40

I have a 14.5 HP OHV I/C engine. The head sits on the horizontal. With the head off, look down into the opening on the right side of the engine. There are three small holes at the far end of the opening. The upper one is the is where the exhaust push rod sits. The center one is where the oil is pumped up into the head, the lower one is where the intake push rod sits.
When you put the head back on, just slide the push rods back into the openings under the rocker arms. You can tell if they are in the correct spots by turning the flywheel by hand. If they move up and down they are correct.


----------



## artman40

Just in case anyone else runs into this. The issue with my engine turned out to be that the exhaust valve rocker arm post had loosened from its seat in the head. It was hard to tell by just looking at it. 
I figured it out when I tried to adjust the rocker arm tappet clearance. Tightened it up and it runs like a champ now.


----------



## artman40

If it helps, on the Briggs and Stratton website, under troubleshooting, advanced section, read the section on adjusting the valves.


----------



## gofiat81

gofiat81 said:


> Took the head off of my 14.5HP Briggs and Stratton. Now I can not tell were to put the push rods back in. Can not tell which hole is exhaust or intake.


Thank you. Everything went together well.


----------



## ligib

artman40
cant seem to find the site you are talking about for briggs trouble shooting


----------



## SABL

Hi ligib,

Don't know if artman is watching this thread..... post is kind of old and artman shows only 5 posts.

I did find this:

http://faqs.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/faqs.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=3448

If no help, come on back and start a new thread.

Best of luck,
SABL


----------

